# Keene show grabs & more! (pic heavy)



## Blackglass (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm just gonna nonchalantly show off some stuff I got at the Keene show this year, along with some stuff I acquired over the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Common sample-sized Polar Star Cough Cure, a snap-case J.L. Hunnewell Tolu Anodyne I got for an absolute steal of a price, and an unusual bottle marked "Macmahan's Handicap". I did some research on the latter as the seller at the show didn't even know what it was. Turns out it contained some form of liquid iodine based numbing solution for dentists; not a patent med! According to records, they only sold 364 bottles of the stuff from 1890-1900, and they weren't around long after 1900, so I'd imagine it's quite hard to find. It has a simple sawed-off finish and 2 little indents on the neck I assume wee there for the closure, whatever it was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allan's Sarsaparilla. No damage, which is impressive for a dug bottle of it's size.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice big black glass import cylinder. I'm fairly certain it's free-blown and not dip mold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was happy to locate some local NH blob tops. The Caswell is pretty easy to find, but the Stringer is quite a bit harder to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kohner's Asthma Remedy. This was the last bottle I purchased, and I only got it because it looked interesting and I'd never seen in before. Well, being that there's no info online about it (Besides a business directory listing from Lynn, Mass.), and it's not even in Matt's guide, I'd reckon it's the rarest patent med in my collection to date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was happy to finally get a cobalt blue soda, even if it's one of the more common ones (Lancaster Glass Works). Also a City Ice & Bottling Works Texas hutch, and a Brooklyn soda of sorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lastly from the show, a D.W. Davis Inflammatory Extirpator & Cleanser. The assistant glass blower kinda missed with the pontil, whoops. Here's some other stuff I acquired since late spring.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A nice big Paul Jones Pure Rye that was full of sand when I got it at a yard sale. Apparently the owner was using it as a doorstop.Dr. E E Graves from Boscawen, NH. It's got a bruise on the base and a chip on the lip, but it's also an extremely hard to come by bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also 2 cement bottles and a Boschee's German Syrup a good friend got me for my b-day. The inside of the Major's Cement is COMPLETELY messed up. I'm not sure what you'd call this kind of glassmaking error, but it looks like interior is just one big open bubble.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Three local NH bottles. Morrison The Druggist from Meredith, S.F. Sanderson Apothecary & Stationer from Rochester, and Ira. S. Jackman Pharmacy from Franklin Falls. The Morrison bottle was found in a barn and given to me, and is basically the definition of "Attic mint". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was also a great year in getting local bottles from my own small town. The McGrillis I got off of Ebay, but the other two were given to me by a local digger (Super generous, might I add). The Fowler & Co. is damaged but relatively scarce, and the Nelson is, as far as I can tell, a very hard one to find.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These two came off Ebay as well. The Hamlin's is full and corked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's an interesting one I found for spare change at an antique store. It reads C.L.O.C., is BIM with what appears to be an applied finish, a pewter decoration around the shoulders, and he glass is heavily whittled. Turns out it's a whiskey bottle from Denmark, and thanks to an online contact I have from said country, he did some research and found that it dated from 1922-25. Pretty neato.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And last, but not least, a complete-in-the-box-and-wax-sealed Dalton's Sarsaparilla from Belfast, ME. I found it at an antique shop in Maine at a sale price that made it worth picking up. Oddly enough, every single example of this bottle I've seen online has the box with it, or is at least half full with contents. Some guy must have found a storehouse with a bunch of them in it or something. Either that or they made some really crappy sarsaparilla and people just shelved it.  So, yeah. That's me being a showoff. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Aloysia (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats on these amazing bottles!! Glad u shared them!!!


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, nice pick-ups! You have lots of killer glass to display! The D W David is absolutely sick


----------



## botlguy (Oct 15, 2015)

You just come on back and show off any time you want.            Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 16, 2015)

Great stuff!  I wish I could have gone to the show but no such luck.  You are right...the Graves from Boscawen is very hard to find and the Nelson from Bristol is even harder to find.  The Aqua Fowler is tough as well...most of the Fowlers are clear.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, what a productive year!  Beautiful quality items! Thanks , I'm looking forward to next year!


----------

